# euro/autocross- type build.



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Had my first auto cross event today. Pretty happy with myself. I went from 51.889 to 47.433 with absolutely no errors, only clean car in my heat. Problem is that 1) they slotted me with a bunch of fiesta st's so basically cars that are a lot lighter, with 197hp stock, and also low pro performance tires. 2) they lost my entry slip and I show up in their system with no times!!! I'm so unhappy. I raced HS class and beat my buddy by over a second who was in FSP, so like two classes up and very very modified. He thinks his car is whack, but I think next time we'll double up both cars to show him its mostly driver error. 

I squealed about every time I changed direction at all on my fr710's which was expected. The edges of the fronts are thrashed, more so on the right front. I suspect that some good tires that don't roll so much will net me about a second on this same course. 

Really excited to get some good rubber on my car and see what happens in two weeks. I will try to upload pics of my edge wear in a bit!!!

Due to low rate of available funds and wanting to improve ME driving more than just the car, this thread can probably be moved if an evolution of myself and car fits another section better.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Here's my right front. Not the best image, and no image is going to show the small chunks of tread taken out and one or two spots where the cords are showing, now.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

get camber bolts, take some tire chalk and white up the sidewalls. this will help you dial in tire psi and camber for optimum results. some bc coils with rebound and compression will give you a superb quality street ride as long as you take the time to adjust the settings correctly for your style and driving terrains. try kumho exs http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Kumho&tireModel=Ecsta+XS
if you plan on getting light weight rims that are wider you can try these. if staying stock size try these http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...2015&autoModel=Cruze&autoModClar=Turbo Diesel

the are very good priced and will be a night and difference. im no sure if the cruze has lsd. I assuming not but a clutch lsd would work wonders. then upgraded rotors and ebc or hawk pads and flush the bake fluid with brembo dot 4 racing fluid. this helps pedal feel and raises the fluid oil over way higher


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Sounds solid man. 

My wheels should be here next week. They're 18x8 nurburgrings. I'll wrap them up in some bridgestone rr970as. Great performance all season. 245/40-18. 

Can't do anything that changes ride height or springs in my current class and I don't want to move up until I'm better myself. 

Since I have my heart set on a miata in a couple years, I'm hesitant to use full coilovers, I might go after the b12 kit from bilstein. Ideally I don't want my ride too crappy and I haven't found anyone local with suspension mods to ride along with for a feel. 

I will probably have to use my buddy's car this weekend if we race since I've got exposed cords on my tires. They rolled @46psi which is abov sidewall pressure. Not messing with them beyond that since they'll be replaced soon, but not by Sunday.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Finally!!! My wait is over, almost. My car is getting paint fixed from an insurance job, but I discovered my wheels sitting in my garage when I came home from work tonight. 

A little foresight for anyone doing autocross with their cruze. Your car starts as HS stock. This slots you with fiesta St and base mini coopers. They're quick. Putting a tune on moves you to STF. you'll be about in the same position here, but!!! You're limited to a 7.5" wheel and 225mm tires, which doesn't allow for growth beyond stock options unless your shaving weight on wheels without going much wider. I ordered 18x8" wheels and will be putting 245-40 on them, but this moves you into DSP instead of FSP where you'd think! Now your playing with cobalt ss and the likes. 


Since my budget is limited right now, between getting an apartment and my girlfriends bike rebuilt, I will be focusing heavily on my driving abilities the next few outings.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Now it's painfully obvious that my car is too tall. In the future!!!


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

The TSW aren't really a good choice for autoX.. I would use those just for the street and wrap the stockers in something better with springs


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Not sure how they aren't good for autocross.. Rotary forged for strength, and don't weigh thirty pounds. My stockers rolled so much at 46lbs I'm afraid if lose a tire eventually. 17" would have been a better choice, but I prefer the look of eighteens.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Just the size mainly of them plus the cost of tires.. a good set of low pro tires
mounted on the stock rims will do you better at autoX since your in that class then upgraded in size


invest in 
Torque wrench 
air presssue gauge 
portable air compressor 
Brake pads
springs 
tires


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Well its too late now and my wheels were actually ordered before my first autocross event or knew it would mess up my classing. I'll stick with what I just spent my money on until I can afford to add to my stacks of wheels as my OEM units have blizzaks on them now. 

At some point I'll get the same wheel in 17" to put some RE-71r or something more sticky on. I think 16" is just too tall for the kind of forces in autocross. I've got everything else listed and tires come at a fairly low price for me with my job position. Next will be suspension and a downpipe midpipe setup to help her spool up a touch quicker. I noticed that the stickier rubber didn't do much against my under steer so I plan on tuning the car and such to try and negate that. 

I do appreciate your input sneakerfix.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

If you get a good deal on tires stay with the 18s and get a tune


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

170-3tree said:


> Now it's painfully obvious that my car is too tall. In the future!!!


Don't buy just Springs btw, especialy if you do autocross. This week i will make a thread about my suspension troubles/changes and the last thing you want to do is use stock shocks with lowering springs.

I see you live in Kansas, i would strongly suggest a Coil-over set, either KWs or Bilstein, depending on your budget.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I have the tune sneaker. First thing I did. As far as tire pricing I paid less than $600 for a set of 18's. 

Poje! Am actually deciding between kw, St, and bilstein. I've heard that bilstein rubs rough for daily use, but I can't find them on a local car to test them.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

170-3tree said:


> I have the tune sneaker. First thing I did. As far as tire pricing I paid less than $600 for a set of 18's.
> 
> Poje! Am actually deciding between kw, St, and bilstein. I've heard that bilstein rubs rough for daily use, but I can't find them on a local car to test them.


If you have 1500$ budjet, you cant go wrong with KW, probably the best out there.

In a couple of days i will have another option... Maybe.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Well I don't have any progressive budget right now but I am willing to wait to afford something better. I know kw is a darn good box brand before getting into $5k damper systems. So with that, and whatever you bring to the table, I don't mind adding a couple months to my wait for something better. 

Problem is, ig I have $3k in the bank, that could be a sweet down payment on the next ride. We'll cross that bridge when we get there though.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

A super minor update for the Cruze, I did an alignment with cam bolts today, added a touch of toe out to the front and went to -1.3° camber on the front. I took a curve a little faster than usual on my way home from finishing up and, for once, didn't engage the traction control limits. We will see this weekend if the actual transitions and tight turns at the track are any less pushy. 

This will be my last run until April when the season starts up again. I missed the last two events because of work, and I'm doing things to ensure I don't miss any next year. Hopefully next season I will have some better mods done go improve my chances, especially since I don't have much that can change my class any more. 

This weekend is a charity event, so I'm going to invite anyone in the KC metro area out to watch, race, and hang out!!!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

remember by SCCA rules you can get a rim thats either 1 inch bigger or smaller but not wider. im going to run O.z superturismo lm in 18 because performance tyre selection is vastly greater. i prefer 17 but in the diesel width i only have economy and comfort tyrs available. since your gas look into upgraded semi metallic brakes pads, maybe make some brake ducts to feed the brakes,. according to SCCA you can run coil overs and be stock as long as geometry stays the same. im going bilstiens b14 set. its Fing outragouse in Hstock. they put a mini cooper, ford fiesta st in that class. both make close to 200hp, are 1/3 as heavy, have gasoline motors, better suspensions and performance tyres. those cars belong a class up. locally i beta up a vw passat, and a Mazda 3 sedan on slicks... beat them by 8 seconds but the mini smoked me by almost 14..... they put the car in the wrong STOCK class
[h=1][/h]


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

You can't change ride height in hs so not many options for coilovers. As far as wheels goes, anything 8" wide is street prepared as well as anything wider than a 225 tire. The only suspension mods you can do in stock is sway bar or dampers, but not anything with springs or ride level. 

But it doesn't matter for me, I have a tune so that moved me up to street touring and then the wheels put me in sp. So short of doing turbo mods or body work mods that aren't just for looks, I'm maxed out. 

I'm deeply considering a battery relocate though, but I'm not sure if that will jive with this car.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

from my reading you actually can by adjusting the perches where the springs sit rather then a lowered cut spring. ill get my 2015 rule book out and post it up. i think there was a way around it. plus with your modifications planned your best class would be grand touring


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

We don't have a GT class that I know of. We don't have much in the way of regional exception. Plus I'm trying to stick to nat's rules so I can compete this year, even though it should be a pathetic showing. 

You think the classing is messed up now wait until you get into the prepared classes and get classed with cobalt ss and the likes. Luckily for me, there aren't many in that class for my region.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

If you dont have a local gt class its fine you make it. Its in the scca rule book as a class and all autocross events abiding by there rules need to allow you to compete in it


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Nahh. I'm not to wound up with the Cruze to argue classing. Spend some time on the scca forums, people will hate you. I'll play the game and get a better car for the job in some years after I'm a better driver.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Went out today for the last event. The track was less tight and more sweeping with higher speeds than last time, so its kinda hard to tell what improvement I really got from my custom Alignment. 
I did decent today, but wasn't impressed with my times like I had been in the past. Then on my drive home, I realized the car was in ECO the entire day!!!! ugh. last time I did that, it was actually worth a couple seconds. my friend never came out today, so I didn't really have too much to go off of.
I am trying to get myself better, but will slowly alter my car as well. Hopefully I don't find a way to hide my personal improvements in my modifications. I will take the intro course next year when it comes open too. 

well that's the season end. I might throw some more parts at my car at some point, yall will when that happens.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Well its about to start getting cold enough to justify winter tires so next week my o.e. wheels hit the axles with my blizzaks. I ordered the midpipe, but not downpipe because I'm contemplating changing to a diff tuner in the future. 

I'm still trying to make up my mind on coilovers or the b12 kit from bilstein. But I'm leaning towards the bilstein after poje wrote up about it on his last car. 

I went to check out the '16 miata and I love it. Unfortunately the stars aren't going to align anytime soon so I'm trying to keep interested in my Cruze until I can make it happen. Hence buying. Couple bits for now.


----------



## Cruze SRIV (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks great mate best bang for buck in suspenision is a set of BC Racing Coil Overs i have them on my Cruze you can dial in the shock and full adjust the ride height


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I've thought about it. But when I was in my Mazda days, two companies weren't good for coilovers. Buddy club, and ksport. I saw some horror stories with both, like mounts snapping. I am of the belief that under $1k shouldn't get you, both, quality and that range of adjustment. If I NEEDED double adjustable I'd go for the KW V3's. I know a ton of people on here think differently than I, but I'm stubborn.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Got my bilstein coilovers in. Also ordered new top mounts to make it so I can swap stock back in to trade in a few years. 

Trying to come up with something to lovk the rear spring adjusters once they're leveled... Any ideas? 

Should install once I get a free day at work so I can use the lift. Only looking to drop it about 1-1.5" so not sure what I'll have to do for sway links. 

Dog helped me inspect them.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Got my coilovers installed today. Loving them so far. Will post pictures soon. 

Impressions thus far:: I was very afraid the ride would make me want to sell them immediately, but its actually very good. Think "euro sporty, firm yet composed" like I wanted. I need to do an alignment before I can get it out for some real fun, as well as clean it out. Took about 2.5 hours to install and get very close to level all around although I think I'll be messing with it a bit more before the alignment tomorrow. 

My girlfriend noticed it was a but harsher than before, but commented that she could definitely live with it without issue. (Which is good because she's going to)


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i know there is height adjustment and pre set damping correct?


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah. The valving is set. And bilstein knows what they're doing here. So I decided to trust their choice for a good 'all around' setting.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

im glad to hear it. even running a tune, better brakes, and hooser slicks the car will never really be fast enough to need custom damping


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

pandrad61 said:


> im glad to hear it. even running a tune, better brakes, and hooser slicks the car will never really be fast enough to need custom damping



That's my thoughts. That and the wager of consistency and quality on a cheap multivalved shock. 

I don't know how your sitting with times at your meets, but its quite clear that my car will never beat its class out no matter where it gets put so I'd rather do a little for now and get a better car for it later.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

170-3tree said:


> That's my thoughts. That and the wager of consistency and quality on a cheap multivalved shock.
> 
> I don't know how your sitting with times at your meets, but its quite clear that my car will never beat its class out no matter where it gets put so I'd rather do a little for now and get a better car for it later.


When i was in my 87 supra turbo in g stock i was spanking the time of guys in the sti evo, vett classes. im a very fast pilot and very very experienced but no matter how fast,smooth,and flawless i drive the CTD the car just aint nor will be fast. you can only push LRR tires, stock brakes, Horribly programmed slush box, heavy 4 door so hard. im just going for a sporty and firm car vs fast


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

pandrad61 said:


> When i was in my 87 supra turbo in g stock i was spanking the time of guys in the sti evo, vett classes. im a very fast pilot and very very experienced but no matter how fast,smooth,and flawless i drive the CTD the car just aint nor will be fast. you can only push LRR tires, stock brakes, Horribly programmed slush box, heavy 4 door so hard. im just going for a sporty and firm car vs fast



That's what I'm going for. I'm not quite as experienced so this is a good learning car really. I'm not using low rolling resistance tires though, and have a manual. I am very excited to see what this suspension system does for me. And maybe switch to an even stickier tire at some point too.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

170-3tree said:


> That's what I'm going for. I'm not quite as experienced so this is a good learning car really. I'm not using low rolling resistance tires though, and have a manual. I am very excited to see what this suspension system does for me. And maybe switch to an even stickier tire at some point too.


ITS a very responsive chassis( for a econo box) from what i can tell and very willing but i hate the tires lol. im sure it will teach you very well how to drive precise lines and smooth actions.... its the only way you will get fast lap times lol


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Been a while, but a little update on the week of this first autocross weekend. 

Got my wheels back on and loving the grip and the new bilstein setup even more. Regapped my plugs because it started getting rough again, but it didn't completely cure the problem, so I threw a coil in it and so far, it seems good. Idle smoothed out a bit and the exhaust all over sounds smoother. Hopefully it does it because I don't wanna have issues this weekend.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Had my second event of the year yesterday. Getting to be very close to good times which is surprising me of this car despite being classes horridly with other cars. 

I'd like to find some more handling improvements before my tires need replacing so I'm checking out strut bars from bnr now. Probably get the uppers and see what that does to me. Think I'll get at least one more year out of my 970 before I move on to the new RE-71r for more extreme grips. 

Any other ideas for eeking out another 1.35 seconds on a 50 second course?

I am also moving towards a downpipe and switching to a bnr tune sometime in this season or the off season.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Had my biggest time loss on this hairpin. I am also going to need brakes soon on the front, so will hopefully be able to hold out on braking another couple feet once that's done.


----------

